# a nerve in your head that twangs



## satans.barber (Sep 23, 2003)

OK, odd thread title I know!

Sometimes, when I make a sudden, jerking movement from a still position, something twangs in my head, under my scalp.

I don't know if this is a nerve or what, but it goes from my temple round above my left ear and towards the back of my head, and I can feel it throbbing and stinging. It really hurts, and it disrupts the vision in my left eye as well, making me feel like I want to close it.

Does anyone else experience this?

It worries me from a MA perspective, as if I was forced to leap into action in a self defence situation, half my (already extremely crappy) vision may be affected.

It has also happened in gradings, and can be hard to work through without really wincing at the pain.

My anaotomical knowledge it pretty weak, can anyone shed any light on this?

Ian.


----------



## Ender (Sep 23, 2003)

stop making jerking movement from a still position...


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 23, 2003)

There are very small spiders that live in England that crawl up your nose at night and lay eggs. That is one of the side effects after the eggs hatch, and the tiny spiders live off the inside of your head, ear, and nasel cavity.

Either that, or it could be an explosive frontal lobe tumor that is waiting to erupt.

Now worries, though...the side effects for either don't get bad until after a couple of years.


----------



## pknox (Sep 23, 2003)

Is it a twang like the banjo from Deliverance?  I know when I hear that, I get the heck out of the woods pronto.

Sorry bro, just couldn't resist.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 23, 2003)

Anything that affects your vision can't be good.. and as a Nurse.. I say.. get yourself checked out..  First the docs. .and if they warrant it.. eye doctor.. could be pressure on a blood vessel.. or a nerve.. but finding the root of the problem is the issue.. don't play around with your vision Ian.. Don't want to alarm you.. but how's your Blood pressure??   If you have no clue , check it at a  pharmacy for free.. I always get mine checked when wandering through Walmart.. But that aside.. Get to a doc.. ~!!!
 Good luck ~!

Tess


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *OK, odd thread title I know!
> 
> Sometimes, when I make a sudden, jerking movement from a still position, something twangs in my head, under my scalp.
> ...



Actually, I get something similar to this....in addition to the almost constant headache i live with... it's a sharp, stabbing pain that makes me stop whatever, and want to just die. However, normally, mine occur whenever, and are located in front of my right ear on that bone above the jaw joint. I've had a minor one in the dojo, and that was bad. I had one in the car ... thankfully, i wasn't driving. Sometimes it affects my vision, sometimes not.

I know how it feels to have nasty pain, but I'm not sure what's up with mine and don't have a clue about yours. Sorry buddy. I'm with Tess, though, get your blood pressure checked.


*gives you a big "hope you feel better" hug*


and PAUL, that is so not cool about the spiders!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 23, 2003)

Abbey.. your's sound like TMJ or a sinus involvement.. next time you go to your Docs.. do tell~!!!

Hugs.. missed you tonight sparring..


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 23, 2003)

Otay. *checks calendar* won't go till next year...le grr. unless i need more of those anti-inflammatory meds...


and speaking calendar! *pulls up incubus poster to get at band schedule* dates for band in oct. are the 4th, 5th, 11th, and 25th...


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 23, 2003)

you know...I used to get something similar to this all the time...if I was kneeling down or prone and went to stand...I'd get a sudden pain behind my eyes and my vision would go completely white for a few seconds along with a very strong dizziness...I would have to stand and wait til the whiteness cleared before I could see and wait for the disorientation go away....it really sucked.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 23, 2003)

i get the standing up after sitting and either staring at something too long or focusing on something too long, then standing and getting the complete  dissorientation while my vision blurrs and often i fall back onto where i was sitting...no pain...it's just wierd. my entire body goes tingly.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 23, 2003)

I would get a sharp pain behind both of my eyes along with blinding white...and it would continue for about ten seconds until the white went away...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 23, 2003)

no pain. it happened when mom was in the kitchen. she laughed and was like, "lost your balence, huh?" I just nodded and waited for the really cool tingly feeling to go bye bye.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 24, 2003)

I get sharp pains like that randomly.  I dont have to be doing anything.

And yeah, my blood pressure is high.  Im sure thats what causes mine... so check yours!


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 24, 2003)

My blood pressure was fine last time I had it checked, but I suppose I could get it done again and see. This has happened loads of times over the years though, since I was quite young, so I don't think that's the problem.

It really does feel like stretching a never, it's the same sort of feeling as when you bang your funny bone, except right round the side of my head?

Weird.

And I have a morbid fear of spiders, so thank Paul for making me even more paranoid than usual!

Ian.


----------



## Marcus Buonfiglio (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *OK, odd thread title I know!
> 
> Sometimes, when I make a sudden, jerking movement from a still position, something twangs in my head, under my scalp.
> ...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 24, 2003)

Glad  you found the cause and cure Marcus~!!  

Thanks  for posting  this and hope it helps Ian ~! 


Tess


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 24, 2003)

That doesn't sound good 

What did this 'agressive therapy' involve...?

Ian.


----------



## Marcus Buonfiglio (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *That doesn't sound good
> 
> What did this 'agressive therapy' involve...?
> ...



First he removed my head and then...

Actually it is not as bad as it sounds. The therapy involved receiving 3 adjustments per week for the 1st three weeks. Tapering to 2 adjustments per week for the next 3 weeks. To one adjustment per week for the next three weeks. To one every two weeks for two months. To a final of one per month maintenance. This was coupled with traction therapy twice a day for 3 minutes for the first week, 5 minutes a day for the second week, 10 minutes a day for the 3rd week. Tapering to only one time a day for the remainder of the aggressive therapy phase. Traction consists lying on your bed with your head hanging off the edge. A round "pillow" is placed under the back of your neck. A harness, made of nylon strapping with a small weight attached, is placed on your head which allows the weight to dangle over the side of the bed. This allows you to reshape the curve in the neck. The Chiropractor is realigning the vertebra through adjustment but the ligaments have, over a period of years, tightened on one side while stretching on the other to support the misalignment. The traction enforces the realignment by stretching the ligaments of the neck to adapt to the correct curve. Traction is painless. A little uncomfortable as there is some initial soreness. However the remainder of the traction therapy is quite relaxing. I had to set my alarm clock to prevent me from falling asleep during the 10 minute sessions. Something I only did once! Damn was I sore after that mistake! (The chiropractor warned me not to fall asleep and cracked up when I told him I did "Felt good, didn't it?) I was able to view the before and after x-rays of my neck and both he and I were very happy with the results. As I said before I now go in once a month for maintenance or sometimes twice. The twice is when Mr. Pick comes to town and attempts to undo what the Doctor has repaired! LOL


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 24, 2003)

*TheRustyOne* : 





> and PAUL, that is so not cool about the spiders!




*satans.barber* : 





> And I have a morbid fear of spiders, so thank Paul for making me even more paranoid than usual!



:roflmao: 

My evil sense of humor strikes again! :EG: 

LOL I knew that would get at least a few of you! I used to be afraid of Spiders too, but I cured it (I can let them crawl on me w/o even feeling gittery now). So the spider thing is histarical to me because I remember how I used to get freaked out over them also! 

On a serious note, you really should get checked out by someone. Chiropractors are great (I have gone to one regularly myself) but you should always get second opinions also.

Later,

PAUL


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2003)

Any news on your progress??


----------

